# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махарадж

## Ivan (гость)

> О МАХАРАДЖЕ
> 
> Его Святейшество Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махарадж принадлежит к ИСККОН, ученик Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами, от которого в 2011 году принял санньясу, является духовным лидером Центра Джаганнатхи, вдохновителем и организатором «Гаура-Клуба» и фестивалей «Голока-Фест», специалистом по ведам, йоге и медитации. Им прочитано огромное количество интересных лекций по священным писаниям, затрагивающих самые разные вопросы духовной жизни.







> БИОГРАФИЯ
> 
> «*Мама у меня работала в обкоме партии, она была деканом Университета марксизма-ленинизма*. В их обязанности входило просматривать всякую запрещенную литературу, недоступную простому человеку. Однажды я у нее нашел листки, где было написано про йогу. Мама меня очень любила, я был единственным ребенком в семье. *Она мне говорила: «Ты не представляешь себе, что это такое. Йога – это просто потрясающие вещи»*. Она так это сказала, что я запомнил на всю жизнь. *«Они сидят в медитации в позе лотоса, эта медитация такую силу дает, могущество. Я, например, когда папа с работы идет, его еще из-за угла не видно, а я уже знаю. Вот это йога. Только никому не проболтайся» :-)*. 
> И она мне демонстрировала. 
> 
> Мне было тогда 10-12 лет, я пробовал медитировать, но у меня ничего не получалось. Потом пришло время, все стали увлекаться спиритуализмом, парапсихологией, смотреть передачи с Чумаком и Кашпировским. Однажды у меня загноился палец под ногтем, обычно в таких случаях делают операцию. Я вспомнил про медитацию, и *несколько часов ночью сильно медитировал на Кашпировского, и заснул. А на утро обнаружил, что все рассосалось :-)*. Так у меня появился интерес к изучению всяких аномальных явлений.
> ..


читать дальше биографию: http://www.ananta-krishna.ru/about/bio/



http://golokafest.ru

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Спасибо за тему, прабхуджи!

От себя тоже хочу высказать скромную благодарность Махараджу.  Пару лет назад мы с папой смотрели интервью с ним на телевидении Патиты Паваны пр. (Баланс-ТВ)  Про службу на Новой Земле, занятия йогой, мистические сиддхи и проповедь в военной академии. Спасибо большое, нам очень понравилось - вдохновляюще, интересно и с юмором  :smilies:  У меня было желание показать это видео и маме, но к превеликому сожалению его стерли с открытого доступа, не знаю теперь где его найти.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

GOLOKA FEST 21.10.12 - Групповая медитация. Пробуждение сердца



Интересно, Махарадж на 2-й минуте говорит "у меня просьба, в конце зала не должно быть никаких движений, иначе никакая медитация не получится"

Что имеется ввиду под "никаких движений"? На всевозможных курсах йоги говорят "не двигайтесь во время медитации". Имеется ввиду просто сесть и спокойно повторять мантру, в т ч, как вариант на чётках?
Ведь перебирая бусины на чётках мы двигаем пальцами...

----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------

